# Company's quota balance



## Guest

Hello!

I have a questions regarding company's quota balance... I had never heard about it till the situation when Singaporean company that wanted to hire me coundn't do this because of exceeding the limit... Does it mean that MOM limits the total foreigner workers within particular organization? Does it refer only to work permits and S Pass? Or is it the same with eployment pass? 

I am very confused and would appreciate your comments. Thank you!


----------



## simonsays

There are limits for foreigners, based on industry and pass type, as it almost any country .. 

WP is stringent for some sectors, and for others, it is very lenient. For EP, it is not stringent, but, at times, MOM will ensure that there are no jobs that Singaporeans can do being farmed out to foreigners..

your employer should have known their available slots before committing you


----------



## Guest

Thank you for response!

I agree with you - employer should have checked it first and then talk to me... Or it might be only excuse. If he employs foreigners he should have already known the limits. 

You mentioned also that if "there are no jobs that Singaporeans can do being farmed out to foreigners". I am educated (Master degree in Transporation and Logistics) and experienced (6 years) sea freight forwarder but I wonder if my professional qualification are interesting for MOM... Probably there is lots of local employees that have the same qualification. Would it mean I have no chance for employment pass?


----------



## simonsays

"You mentioned also that if "there are no jobs that Singaporeans can do being farmed out to foreigners". I am educated (Master degree in Transporation and Logistics) and experienced (6 years) sea freight forwarder but I wonder if my professional qualification are interesting for MOM... Probably there is lots of local employees that have the same qualification. Would it mean I have no chance for employment pass? "

Means, MOM wants to give preference to locals, and rightfully .. 

Again, if your experience and exposure interests the right employer, they will take the required effort to ensure they convince MOM .. 

Don't loose hope ..   

Look up for the employer who will see your value ..


----------



## Guest

I never loose hope 
Thank you for responses!

I will have to start job searching again. I tried to avoid rectruitment companies and contact employees directly. Now I consider to cooperate with one of them. I know that there is lots of recruitment companies in Singapore, but which is the most reliable one? Would you recomend any?


----------



## simonsays

no, I would not recommend any agency specifically.

You can approach any of them

Good luck


----------



## vincent007

I thought there is no quota for EP? In my company, there are lots of lots of foreign workers, I mean almost 90%, under EP of course. You can see this esp in CBP Expo.


----------



## Guest

Vincent007 - that is very interesting... That would explain why I didnt see any information about company's quota balance regarding EP holders. However please kindly inform what is CBP Expo...


----------



## simonsays

Vincent: 90% is NOT 100%, and unless a company has been given special status, for relocating, MOM does not provide such large allowance. And most of the companies who are located in CBP are the exception and not the norm. Especially when Singapore has a vested interest in some of the companies being based in Singapore ...

The other thing about what you see is, you see the staff, but not the back-end, like HR/Admin, and the like, for example, take CGH, the admin/HR which is fully local is based in another building so anybody going to CGH will see the majority of the expat staff and think that almost all are foreigners .. 

And MOM is very selective in publishing Quota for EP, and lack of transparency doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

I know, and I have got enough applicants rejected, before MOM clarified that the employer has more than half Foreigners, or insufficient CPF paying staff .. 

Oh, on that matter, foreigners, once the are on PR, are NOT considered foreigners .. they are clubbed with "locals" ..

If you take my current place of employment, I am surrounded by not a single local .. but all of my neighbours here are from PRC/PH/IN and are Singaporeans or PRs .. hence they don't fall under the quota .. makes sense ??

dagmara: CBP- Changi Business Park - where you almost see no natives at all !!!!!!!!


----------



## TheEndofDays

Currently there's no quota for EP but that doesnt mean MOM will not reject EP applicants. Singaporeans have been clamoring to implement the quota for EP.

Yes PRs are technically included in the official population count but whether they are "accepted" as locals will depend on who you ask.


----------



## simonsays

TheEndOfDays: I beg to differ. I have seen EP rejections and upon Appeal mom stating that there are too many foreigners in the company ... that was for technology companies .. while MOM does not publish, MOM will also not allow a 100% foreign-employee company, unless they have sought prior approval and obtained same .. with a lot of caveats .. 

As for PR as locals ?? MOM is clear on that. As long as CPF is paid, they are considered locals, and count toward local headcount 

Do you have any experience or info to mix up what the locals think and MOM's direction PRs being considered as locals ?


----------



## TheEndofDays

Ecureilx: Your observation is correct but that is hardly a quota system. MOM's approval is both subjective and objective and with an element of luck. It's quite the same way when ICA approves PR applicants.

Regarding PRs as locals, I'm referring to the sentiments of the Singaporeans towards PRs and new citizens. Some accept them, some do not.


----------



## simonsays

I am not sure which angle you come from, but, having worked with MOM, and more, there is NO ELEMENT OF LUCK there ... 

And for PR approval too, while a lot of people claim to have worked out the science of approval to pure luck, it is not so ... I am not going to claim I have cracked the code too, but, I can firmly attest that It is NOT LUCK.

Are you a Singaporean in Australia or otherwise ?


----------



## TheEndofDays

The thing with MOM is you just have to take their word for it. Their rules, their game. Same with ICA. This is the catch of MOM and ICA not charging exorbitant fees for visa applications, unlike in Canada/Australia.


----------



## Guest

Afetr reading all your comments I have feeling that the company which planned to hire me, wanted to apply for work permit or s pass not for employment pass. They even didn't have my documents to start the procedure with MOM. If they would like to apply for EP the problems would apprear after applying for it.

In this situation I have another question - is it possible to apply for work permit or s pass for someone who is educated and experienced? I thought that both work permit and s pass are addressed for unskilled employees. Or is it not about professional qualifications but only about the wages? If the company wants to pay less than SGD 2500 they can not apply for EP but only for work permit or s pass? And it really doesn't matter what you do and how experienced you are?

So confusing!!!


----------



## TheEndofDays

Hi Dagmara, can you share the position being offered to you?


----------



## simonsays

Dagmara said:


> Afetr reading all your comments I have feeling that the company which planned to hire me, wanted to apply for work permit or s pass not for employment pass. They even didn't have my documents to start the procedure with MOM. If they would like to apply for EP the problems would apprear after applying for it.


No possible to apply without your documents/details .. 



> In this situation I have another question - is it possible to apply for work permit or s pass for someone who is educated and experienced? I thought that both work permit and s pass are addressed for unskilled employees. Or is it not about professional qualifications but only about the wages? If the company wants to pay less than SGD 2500 they can not apply for EP but only for work permit or s pass? And it really doesn't matter what you do and how experienced you are?
> 
> So confusing!!!


S Pass, though it is marked as Work Pass, is a bridge between Work Permit for semi skilled workers and professionals, and lately, it is not uncommon to see MOM landing EP applicants on S Pass, and there is a coloumn too that goes "Consider me for S pass if I don't qualify for EP"

Less than 2,500 - you are not eligible for EP anyway.

And MOM has ultimate authority if you should end up in EP or S Pass, it is not like you ask for EP and you will get EP, unless you get into the P1/P2 salary scale.

Hope this clears it

I would suggest you wait for instructions from your employer.


----------



## Guest

The offered position - Logistics Officer.


----------

